# Domain problem



## Geramy (26. Dez. 2009)

Ich habe jetzt 2 Domains angelegt erstellt hat er sie auch.

Aber jetzt leitet er die Domains nicht auf deren Ordner weiter

es kommt als wenn ich www.main-domain.de eingebe immer die default index mit It Works!

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## chesoft (26. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Geramy,
das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Hab´s schon in der DNS alles eingetragen, komme jedoch ebenfalls immer auf die Index. Um ein Progi zu testen legte ich es einfach erst mal in die var/www/. So konnte ich auch phpmyad, ispconfig usw. aufrufen. Ist natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache...! Ich hoffe es hilft uns jemand aus dem Forum, wäre echt prima.


----------



## Geramy (26. Dez. 2009)

ich glaube ich weiß wieso

ich muss jedesmal wenn ich ne einstellung änder oder etwas neues hochlade alles auf (verknüpfungen und ordner inklusive ispconfig) auf chmod 777 setzten dann gehts auch wenn die verzeichnisse diese bereits haben

dann funkts 

allerdings ist das glaube keine gute lösung also wenn jemand ne lösung hat =)?

zumal die funktionen auch nur begrenzt gehen
zb mit CGI gehts gar nicht

und generell hab ich haufen php fehler


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2009)

Wie hast Du denn die webs angelegt. Wenn Du ISPconfig verwendest Musst Du definitiv nichts weiter ändern, vorausgesetzt Du hast es korrekt nacj Installationsanleitung installiert.


----------



## Geramy (27. Dez. 2009)

ja na ich habs nach der perfekt server anleitung installiert

und dann sites --> domain --> domain hinzufügen oder so ähnlich
daten eingegeben der domain .* als autoweiterleitung die hacken entsprechend gesetzt bei den modulen die ich brauche Mod-php eingestellt fertig


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2009)

Weche Linux Distribution und welches exakte Tutorial? Wir haben ein peer mehr hier für die verschiedenen ISPConfig versionen 

Z.B. OpenSuSe hat immer gerne mal probleme wenn Du * für webs nimmst, da musst Du schon die IP in den Server settings anlegen und dann die IP für das web auswählen.


----------



## Geramy (28. Dez. 2009)

Debian 5

das tutorial war auch das perfekt server für debian 5


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2009)

Wäre toll wenn Du mal eine exakte Antwort geben würdest. Es gibt auch vom perfect setup für debian 5 2 Stück, nämlich eines für ispconfig 2 und eines für ispconfig 3 und wenn Du da das falsche genommen hast oder aber die 64bit statt 32bit verionen, die es auch noch bei einigen Tutorials gibt, dann hast Du die Probleme die Du beschreibst. Ohne exakte Aussagen von Dir kann ich Dir einfach nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Geramy (29. Dez. 2009)

ispconfig3 debian5 und da kenn ich nur das eine


----------



## Laubie (30. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Geramy:


> ispconfig3 debian5 und da kenn ich nur das eine


es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einfach das verwendete HowTo hier zu posten, oder?
Meinst du dieses?

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/


----------



## scoubie (11. Jan. 2010)

Hallo!

Vorerst mal: ein tolles Forum mit super Tutorials habt Ihr hier!


Gibts schon eine Lösung für das Problem?

Ich habe den Server nach folgender Anleitung aufgesetzt:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-ispconfig-3


eMail funktioniert wunderbar! Ich kann von jedem Arbeitsplatz das webmail aufrufen & emails versenden bzw. empfangen.

Beim Aufruf "http://<IP-Adresse>" bekomme ich die Seite "It works" angezeigt. Wenn ich "http://www.dieneueDomain.com" aufrufe, kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung "Objekt nicht gefunden". Die selbe Meldung bei "http://<IP-Adresse>/www.dieneueDomain". Alle Eingaben im lokalen Netzwerk.

Habe "www.dieneueDomain.com" mit ISPConfig angelegt. Über FTP und meinen Benutzernamen kann ich auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen. Wenn ich mich als "Administrator" anmelde, bekomme ich zwar auch Zugriff, aber es werden keine Verzeichnisse angezeigt.

Im Ordner /var/www gibts für "dieneueDomain.com" einen Link ins Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/client0/web3. Demnach müßte ISPConfig auch seinen Dienst erledigt haben, oder?

Was läuft da falsch?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

greetz scoubie


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

> Beim Aufruf "http://<IP-Adresse>" bekomme ich die Seite "It works" angezeigt.


das ist ok und muss so sein.



> Wenn ich "http://www.dieneueDomain.com" aufrufe, kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung "Objekt nicht gefunden".


Mach mal einen screenshot und hänge ihn an Deinen post an.



> Die selbe Meldung bei "http://<IP-Adresse>/www.dieneueDomain". Alle Eingaben im lokalen Netzwerk.


das ist ok, denn so kann man auf eine website in ISPConfig nicht zugreifen.



> Über FTP und meinen Benutzernamen kann ich auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen. Wenn ich mich als "Administrator" anmelde, bekomme ich zwar auch Zugriff, aber es werden keine Verzeichnisse angezeigt.


Es gibt keinen Login namens Administrator in ispconfig für FTP User. Administratot wird also ein beliebiger Systemuser sein und der hat natürlich keine Berechtigungen für irgend ein web, was ja auch sehr gut so ist. Wenn Du per FTP zugreifen willst, dann legst Du in ISPConfig einen FTP user an.


----------



## scoubie (11. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Till,



> Zitat:
> Beim Aufruf "http://<IP-Adresse>" bekomme ich die Seite "It works" angezeigt.
> das ist ok und muss so sein.


Das ist der Ordner /var/www



> Zitat:
> Wenn ich "http://www.dieneueDomain.com" aufrufe, kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung "Objekt nicht gefunden".
> Mach mal einen screenshot und hänge ihn an Deinen post an.


Sorry, hier habe ich mich vertippt. Hier kommt "Server nicht gefunden" siehe Bild.




> Es gibt keinen Login namens Administrator in ispconfig für FTP User. Administratot wird also ein beliebiger Systemuser sein und der hat natürlich keine Berechtigungen für irgend ein web, was ja auch sehr gut so ist. Wenn Du per FTP zugreifen willst, dann legst Du in ISPConfig einen FTP user an.


Der FTP-User greift auf den Ordner /var/www/clients/client0/web3 zu, das ist ok. Aber wenn ich Die Seite nicht aufrufen kann, bringt mir das ja nix. Wie kann ich auf den Ordner /var/www zugreifen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Greetz

scoubie


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Dann hast Du ein Problem mit dem DNS Eintrag der Domain und nicht dem ISPConfig Server. Stell sicher dass für die Domain sowie die www subdomain DNS A-Records existieren, die auf die IP Deines Servers verweisen.


----------



## scoubie (12. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann hast Du ein Problem mit dem DNS Eintrag der Domain und nicht dem ISPConfig Server. Stell sicher dass für die Domain sowie die www subdomain DNS A-Records existieren, die auf die IP Deines Servers verweisen.


Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für die Info. Dann ist das doch nicht das richtige für mich. 
Ich möchte den Server als lokalen Mailserver verwenden, damit ich nicht bei jedem Rechner im Netz eine Internetverbindung brauche. 
Auf dem Webserver soll später ein Intranet laufen, auf das ich auch von extern zugreifen kann. Deshalb möchte ich auch auf das Verzeichnis /var/www zugreifen können (per FTP). Dann brauche ich keine Domaineinträge vornehmen & kann die Seite mit meiner fixen IP-Adresse aufrufen.
Das mit dem eMail klappt ja schon, aber wenn ich dazu die Domains brauche, wirds wieder hinfällig. Muß mir wohl eine andere Lösung suchen.

Danke und greetz

scoubie


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Dafür gibt es 2 einfache Lösungen:

a) Du fügst für die Domain in der hosts Datei der Workstation eine Zeile mit IP und Domainname hinzu (das geht auch in allen Windows und MAC Versionen)

b) Du fügst die Domain im lokalen DNS Server des ISPConfig Servers hinzu und konfigurierst dann die Workstations dass sie auch denn DNS Server mit abfragen.

Als Domainnamen eignen sich z.B. Endiúngen wie .int für intern oder .local


----------



## scoubie (12. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Dafür gibt es 2 einfache Lösungen:
> 
> a) Du fügst für die Domain in der hosts Datei der Workstation eine Zeile mit IP und Domainname hinzu (das geht auch in allen Windows und MAC Versionen)
> 
> ...


Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für Deine Geduld und die Lösungsvorschläge. Werde da mal herumprobieren.

greetz scoubie


----------



## scoubie (12. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Till,

also Punkt a) funktioniert, wenn man die Datei hosts erweitert mir <IP-Adresse>   <domain.local>. Wenn ich <www.domain.local> eintrage, komme ich allerdings wieder auf die /var/www/index.html. Also lass ich das www weg und ich habe meinen lokalen Webserver.

mit Punkt b) komme ich nicht so gut klar, da mir einfach gewisse Grundkenntnisse bei ISPConfig und DNS fehlen. Mit der Doku http://www.ispc-wiki.org/ kann ich wenig anfangen, weil die Erklärungen zu DNS noch fehlen. Gibts da vielleicht schon was für ISPConfig3? Die Oberfläche von ISPConfig2 sieht ja komplett anders aus....

Vielen Dank für Deine/Eure Hilfe!


Greetz

scoubie


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

> also Punkt a) funktioniert, wenn man die Datei hosts erweitert mir <IP-Adresse> <domain.local>. Wenn ich <www.domain.local> eintrage, komme ich allerdings wieder auf die /var/www/index.html. Also lass ich das www weg und ich habe meinen lokalen Webserver.


Dann hast Du vergessen die autro subdomain www in den web einstellungen zu aktivieren.



> mit Punkt b) komme ich nicht so gut klar, da mir einfach gewisse Grundkenntnisse bei ISPConfig und DNS fehlen. Mit der Doku http://www.ispc-wiki.org/ kann ich wenig anfangen, weil die Erklärungen zu DNS noch fehlen. Gibts da vielleicht schon was für ISPConfig3? Die Oberfläche von ISPConfig2 sieht ja komplett anders aus....


Das ist in ispconfig 3 deutlich einfacher als in der 2er Version. Du nimmst einfach den DNS wizard, trägst domain, dns server und email adresse ein und klickst auf speichern. Und schon ist der komplette dns record mit allen sub records angelegt.


----------



## scoubie (25. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann hast Du vergessen die autro subdomain www in den web einstellungen zu aktivieren.
> 
> Das ist in ispconfig 3 deutlich einfacher als in der 2er Version. Du nimmst einfach den DNS wizard, trägst domain, dns server und email adresse ein und klickst auf speichern. Und schon ist der komplette dns record mit allen sub records angelegt.


Hallo Till,

vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Bemühungen. wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt


Zitat von scoubie:


> . . .
> Ich möchte den Server als lokalen Mailserver verwenden, damit ich nicht  bei jedem Rechner im Netz eine Internetverbindung brauche.
> Auf dem Webserver soll später ein Intranet laufen, auf das ich auch von  *extern* zugreifen kann. Deshalb möchte ich auch auf das Verzeichnis  /var/www zugreifen können (per FTP). Dann brauche ich keine  Domaineinträge vornehmen & kann die Seite mit meiner fixen  IP-Adresse aufrufen.
> . . .
> scoubie





Zitat von Till:


> Dafür gibt es 2 einfache Lösungen:
> 
> a) Du fügst für die Domain in der hosts Datei der Workstation eine Zeile  mit IP und Domainname hinzu (das geht auch in allen Windows und MAC  Versionen)


Das klappt wunderbar.



Zitat von Till:


> b) Du fügst die Domain im lokalen DNS Server des ISPConfig Servers hinzu  und konfigurierst dann die Workstations dass sie auch denn DNS Server  mit abfragen.
> 
> Als Domainnamen eignen sich z.B. Endiúngen wie .int für intern oder  .local


Das hilft mir aber nicht wirklich, wenn ich von extern zugreifen will....


Wie kann ich das Problem ohne DNS-Eintrag lösen?


Vielen Dank für Eure Geduld und Bemühungen!

Greetz

scoubie


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2010)

Mit a) oder Du legst einfach DNS Records an. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibts da nicht.


----------



## scoubie (26. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Till,

die DNS-Einträge habe ich bereits vorgenommen, die sind aber vermutlich falsch. Der Zugriff von extern klappt immer nur auf /var/www und nicht auf die angelegte Domain.

Anbei die Bilder


Danke & greetz

scoubie


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2010)

1) Diese DNS Einträge beinhlaten eine lokale IP, Du kannst also nur intern ein Deinem Netzt drauf zugreifen und nicht von extern.
2) Hast Du Deine workstation auch so umkonfiguriert, dass sie den DNS Server auf Deinem ISPCOnfig Server für Abfragen verwendet?


----------



## scoubie (26. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Diese DNS Einträge beinhlaten eine lokale IP, Du kannst also nur intern ein Deinem Netzt drauf zugreifen und nicht von extern.
> 2) Hast Du Deine workstation auch so umkonfiguriert, dass sie den DNS Server auf Deinem ISPCOnfig Server für Abfragen verwendet?


Servus Till,

zu 1) Aha. Also muß ich alle IP Adressen gegen die externe austauschen?

zu 2) lokal funktioniert es ja, hab die hosts-Datei mit der internen IP erweitert und das klappt. Muß ich also jetzt bei jedem externen die hosts datei ändern? Gibt es da keine andere Lösung?

Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn ich ein Verzeichnis unter /var/www erstellen könnte und da per ftp zugreifen könnte. Das klappt aber nicht. Wie kann ich das erreichen?

Danke für die Geduld und die Hilfe!


greetz scoubie


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2010)

Mach das was ich in 2) geschrieben habe.


----------



## scoubie (28. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Mach das was ich in 2) geschrieben habe.


Servus Till,

danke noch mal für Deine Geduld, jetzt klappts.


Greetz

scoubie


----------

